# Eureka Mignon Mk 2 or Mazzer Mini Grinder-doser?



## J8MCG (Feb 7, 2016)

Looking for a grinder to go along with my Fracino Cherub, This is purely for home use.

Eureka mk2 £280 vs Mazzer mini £390 + postage.

I might need to fit the mazzer with a smaller hopper to fit under my kitchen cupboards as the measurements are similar to my cupboard height. The mazzer is also my maxing out my budget to spend on a grinder.

Any help greatly appreciated to help pick from these 2 machines..


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If it fits then go for the Brasilia RR55 in the for sale section of the forum, with a glass or polycarb tube instead of the hopper.

A different league to the two you mention in terms of grind quality, although not as compact.

Great price too, so more to spend on beans


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd say the same as that man ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

J8MCG said:


> Looking for a grinder to go along with my Fracino Cherub, This is purely for home use.
> 
> Eureka mk2 £280 vs Mazzer mini £390 + postage.
> 
> ...


Actually I was going to stick my Mazzer Mini Electronic Type A on here for sale later. Under 2yrs old, receipt from BBarista, mint condition, short hopper etc. Will put in the sale forum with pictures later. Just an idea


----------



## J8MCG (Feb 7, 2016)

scottgough said:


> Actually I was going to stick my Mazzer Mini Electronic Type A on here for sale later. Under 2yrs old, receipt from BBarista, mint condition, short hopper etc. Will put in the sale forum with pictures later. Just an idea


Thanks, will check later for it. What colour is yours ?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Mines black. I've attached a (not great) photo, will post proper pics when I'm back from work later. Will be looking for £350 + postage or collect from London


----------



## J8MCG (Feb 7, 2016)

scottgough said:


> Mines black. I've attached a (not great) photo, will post proper pics when I'm back from work later. Will be looking for £350 + postage or collect from London
> View attachment 19480


Cheers, could you message me the height including the short hopper?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

It fits under standard height cabinets with the short hopper, will send exact measurements tonight with pictures.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

So it's 43cm tall with the short hopper (spot under 17") pictures attached, unmarked apart from the portafilter holder, normal use marks. Bought 12/05/14 from Bella Barista, receipt available.


----------



## J8MCG (Feb 7, 2016)

scottgough said:


> So it's 43cm tall with the short hopper (spot under 17") pictures attached, unmarked apart from the portafilter holder, normal use marks. Bought 12/05/14 from Bella Barista, receipt available.


Great looking machine, there might a mini e coming up for sale from a local supplier in the next week. I'm going to hold of and see if this materialises first to save any hassle with postage costs. Thanks!


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

J8MCG said:


> Great looking machine, there might a mini e coming up for sale from a local supplier in the next week. I'm going to hold of and see if this materialises first to save any hassle with postage costs. Thanks!


No problem, I've stuck it in the for sale forum now anyway. I'll probably be popping it on fleaBay as well at the weekend. P&P looks to be around £20


----------

